# Which one for gaming?



## digit06 (Oct 5, 2012)

new pc build  for my brother he need a gaming pc so i decided to choose a mobo for him which one or give suggestions

gigabyte 78lmt-s2p or giabyte h61-ds2 

give suggestions of another mobo under 3k


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 5, 2012)

One is an AMD and the other one is an Intel......... !!!


----------



## digit06 (Oct 5, 2012)

any amd or intel just tell which has good qualites and good for gaming or suggest me  another in a range of 3k





The Incinerator said:


> One is an AMD and the other one is an Intel......... !!!


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 6, 2012)

^^
for which processor you want the board?without that how can we suggest an intel or an AMD board.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 6, 2012)

Mention the processor for which you are goign to buy the motherboard first.


----------



## digit06 (Oct 6, 2012)

first im buying the mobo then processor so first motherboard which tell me !


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 6, 2012)

........


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 7, 2012)

digit06 said:


> first im buying the mobo then processor so first motherboard which tell me !



Then you should know that its the processor which matters most in gaming and in other performance of PC, not the motherboard.


----------



## digit06 (Oct 7, 2012)

if im buying an amd mobo i will use AM3+ amd athlon x2 II 260
and if im buying a intel mobo i will use intel pentium g620 lga 1155


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok, then get G620 + H61 chipset based motherboard, better than x2 260.

Comparison (almost same): *www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/190?vs=406


----------



## digit06 (Oct 8, 2012)

can i use h61 based bord too
or can you post me a link to a h62 mobo 
it should be 3k or less okie

lga 1155 or lga 1156 which is good


----------



## mang (Oct 8, 2012)

digit06 said:


> can i use h61 based bord too
> or can you post me a link to a h62 mobo
> it should be 3k or less okie
> 
> lga 1155 or lga 1156 which is good


if you go Pentium G620 you have no choice of socket it is socket 1155 only because the procc is a socket 1155 procc. just that.


----------



## topgear (Oct 9, 2012)

digit06 said:


> can i use h61 based bord too
> or can you post me a link to a h62 mobo
> it should be 3k or less okie
> 
> lga 1155 or lga 1156 which is good



there's no H62 mobo ( and chipset too ) .. just get a any H61 mobo you want .. everyone will work with pentium G620/630.


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 9, 2012)

digit06 said:


> first im buying the mobo then processor so first motherboard which tell me !



err! Wrong method. 
First choose the processor then choose a compatible mobo.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 9, 2012)

digit06 said:


> can i use h61 based bord too
> or can you post me a link to a h62 mobo
> it should be 3k or less okie
> 
> lga 1155 or lga 1156 which is good



Sorry it was a typo. It would have been H61.

Talking sockets, LGA1155 is latest gen. You sould not buy last gen (read old) (i.2. LGA1156) rig.


----------

